

New great App builder - mannus

You can try the beta @ www.yabb.me
======
brackin
Interesting but too limited in it's feature set also no ability to set titles
and other basic features in the demo, may just be the demo but this is
evidently important. I think it's quite cool but having hundreds of apps which
just have twitter feeds in them is not very useless. One idea would be to open
some kind of marketplace so startups or services can offer their widgets.

So for example Dropbox could offer a feature which hooks into it. This could
go further but an interesting start.

